# Tivo Desktop 2.2



## Phe0nix (Nov 17, 2005)

What am i supposed to be able to do with Tivo Desktop 2.2 on a Tivo that
has zipper installed on it. Currently i can stream Photos & Music but i'm not
able to transfer the recordings that are stored on my tivo to my PC as the
software doesn't detect any DVR's connected. This seems odd though because
i've setup Music & Photos and its created an entry on my Tivo and i can view
all these files. I have a Phillips DSR 7000 series 2.

thanks


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Thats not what tivodesktop is for.


----------



## Phe0nix (Nov 17, 2005)

Phe0nix said:


> What am i supposed to be able to do with Tivo Desktop 2.2 nks


That's the whole reason for this post. Anyone care to say or is it Classified CIA
material for which i need to get clearance first?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

for dtivo users tivodesktop is for music and photos only
depending on if you are on a PC or a Mac you havea few options.
Tivotool for mac
and tytool for PC. can't explain either one here, but at least bnow you have something to google.


----------



## Phe0nix (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks Gunny, i've been using Tytools/Tserver and it does a great job
especially once you get what you've been after and you are ready to
take it to the next level. I just didn't understand why i was only able
to get Music & Photos. Now i know i'm configured for this correctly and
that it just isn't possible. I wanted to use TivoDesktop simply because
i like the GUI better than Tytools. Even if i could use TivoDesktop in all
3 areas i would still need to use Tytools.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

TiVo Desktop is a tool for TiVos. DirecTiVos are NOT TiVos, they are DirecTV receievers with a DVR that happens to use TiVo software. TiVo does not support DirecTiVos, and so their tools don't work with them. To transfer video between a PC and TiVo with TiVo Desktop you need a Media Access Key (MAK). The MAK is associated with your TiVo account. Since you don't HAVE a TiVo account, and the DirecTiVo wouldn't be on that account, even if you had one, you can't use TiVo Desktop for video transfers.

Music and photo transfers are not DRM protected by TiVo desktop, so they work with any HMO-aware device (including a "Zippered" DirectiVo).


----------

